# Allegro



## DD (Aug 11, 2002)

Hi, I am considering purchasing a 97 Allegro.  Anyone familar with this motorhome?   How is the quality of the furniture, body, overall construction.  I presently own a Superchief and hope to find something that I can afford with similar quality.


----------



## rv wizard (Aug 12, 2002)

Allegro

Tiffin make a very good coach and all I have heard is good. I don't think you will be sorry. Good luck & enjoy!

Mike & Amy - Fulltimers
Ashley & Candi at school
2000 Gulf Stream Scenic Crusier on Spartan M.M. 330 hp. & 6 spd. Allison
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------



## Memoryof3theMan (Aug 14, 2002)

Allegro

I LIKE ALLEGRO


----------

